# Air suspension winter prep.



## mentos876 (Oct 20, 2013)

Soo i installed my air setup in april this year. Now that winter is coming to chicago, i want to make sure im ready for freezing temperatures. 

im going to add some antifreeze fluid and install SMC water trap this weekend . is this how it should be installed?

*COMPRESSOR --> WATER TRAP --> CHECK VAVLE --> TANK

*is there anything else i should do before winter hits ?thanks!


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

You'll want to add some air brake anti-freeze into that system in order to keep everything from freezing. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

And if you use air-brake antifreeze, be sure your manifold exhausts outside of the car. that stuff isnt good for your lungs.


----------



## sammii (Aug 6, 2007)

Souldn't be :

*COMPRESSOR --> CHECK VAVLE --> WATER TRAP --> TANK*

???



goofydug said:


> And if you use air-brake antifreeze, be sure your manifold exhausts outside of the car. that stuff isnt good for your lungs.


Oh great... I have a manual management so the air exhausts right from the paddles AKA in front of me :banghead:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

sammii said:


> Souldn't be :
> 
> *COMPRESSOR --> CHECK VAVLE --> WATER TRAP --> TANK*


Yes this way


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll weight in on the pro's and con's of water trap setups

*Compressor -> Check Valve -> Water Trap -> Tank*
Pro's:
- Standard way that the compressors are setup
- Usually the way many people install it
- Better for steel tanks to prevent moisture from rusting the tank
- Water trap before tank with the air brake antifreeze will help prevent the anti-freeze from getting too far along in the system

Con's:
- Water trap, if not emptied, especially during the winter, can lead to compressors over pressurizing and blowing rings/valves and overheating

*Compressor -> Water Trap -> Check Valve -> Tank*
Pro's:
- Water Trap is not part of pressurized system so no need to depressurize to drain the tank
- Will prevent debris/moisture from collecting on the check valves, good for longevity of check valves and always having a good seal and no rusting open/shut

Con's:
- This is not the standard setup option for any compressor so modifications to check valve/leader line will have to be made

*Compressor -> Check Valve -> Tank -> Water Trap*
Pro's:
- Will prevent all debris from getting into valves including rust or aluminum oxidation that can form in the tank over time
- Will prevent air brake antifreeze from entering the valves so you can run it in the tank effectively
- If the water trap gets fully plugged with debris/water/moisture the compressor will never over work itself, you will just notice an increase in fill time of the bags so it may take a bit longer to raise the vehicle

Con's:
- Will get lots of moisture in the tank, so a lot of draining will be required. This may be harder during freezing months if air brake antifreeze isn't added to tank


*THIS IS MY RECOMMENDATION*
Compressor -> Check Valve -> Tank -> Water Trap 
Air brake antifreeze in tank
Aluminum tank
Drain tank every week and add new capfull of air brake antifreeze


This is coming from a guy who has ran airride for a few years in Calgary (down below -40F)


----------



## mentos876 (Oct 20, 2013)

thanks for help dudes ! :beer::beer:


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

why not spend 30 extra bucks, and run

compressor > check valve > Water trap > Tank > Water trap > Manifold. 

that's what I do =)


----------



## HonestChip (Apr 19, 2009)

CULVER said:


> why not spend 30 extra bucks, and run
> 
> compressor > check valve > Water trap > Tank > Water trap > Manifold.
> 
> that's what I do =)


How I roll as well!


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

You guys may want to re-think this during the winter time. Especially in below freezing conditions. 

What happens is:
- Turn on compressors
- Hot, humid air flows through water trap and into tank
- As air cools the water vapor condenses onto the filter and freezes, blocking off portions of the filter

Cycle this multiple times and it is a recipe for disaster for your compressors. Run a trap between the tank and the manifold.


----------



## sammii (Aug 6, 2007)

This makes sense I must say. I might change my setup this way before winter


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

How are you guys putting the air brake antifreeze into your tank?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Undo a fitting on your tank (PTC usually) and then put it in there. You can use a small funnel, or a piece of tubing, etc to help. Other option is to remove the tank and turn it upside down and put some in from the drain port


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

MechEngg said:


> Undo a fitting on your tank (PTC usually) and then put it in there. You can use a small funnel, or a piece of tubing, etc to help. Other option is to remove the tank and turn it upside down and put some in from the drain port


Awesome, thanks for that idea. I'm still plumbing my setup, so I'll definitely make sure that I have an easily accessible PTC near the top :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

CULVER said:


> why not spend 30 extra bucks, and run
> 
> compressor > check valve > Water trap > Tank > Water trap > Manifold.
> 
> that's what I do =)


^^^^This! I am a big fan of water traps between the tank and manifold


----------

